# Whos dogs get along with chickens?



## DansChickens

I'll start mine is named Oreo and she is fond of chickens just a little curios. She is a border collie lab mix and she is turn 4 in march.


----------



## chickflick

I have a Keeshond and a pappalion. Both give a hoot about the chickens. Love the chicken poop, but otherwise ignore them.


----------



## Energyvet

Pretty dog, Dan. I love border collies. They're just so soft, fluffy and scary smart.


----------



## ThreeJ

I have a black mutt, named Oreo. She keeps the rooster on his toes.I will need to find a better picture.


----------



## rebelpugs1957

I have a min pin and a chihuahua. Both protect their little sisters and have never harmed a feather on their heads.


----------



## Energyvet

That's a surprise with a name like rebel pugs. Pugs are my favorite breed. I also have a pap and a chihuahua and they supervise, but get along with everyone.


----------



## kiwicsi

I have a lab/great dane cross and a doberman. The chickens haven't been let out of the run yet, but they don't bat an eyelid when the dogs come around. And now the dogs aren't too fussed on the chickens (after the first meeting). Of course, that could all change once the chickens are free ranging. There will be close supervision.


----------



## amandahalterman

Teddy~lasa- poo









Yingling

They both love the chickens, if they go near the road I tell teddy to get his chickens, and he drives them to the upper yard, he will jump into the coop with them, there not very fond of that, lol and the cat will sit on the bench and just watch the chickens walk underneath him, he also lays in the coop roof with his head hanging over the edge looking at them, I'll post them pics tomorrow, it's very cute...if any strays come unto the yard near the chicken coop the cat will run at them in full force attack mode, like as to say there my chickens and f I'm not aloud to eat them neither are you. Lol


----------



## Keith

Our dog killed three chickens and a full size guinea. Each time she was disciplined swiftly, three months later she now spends all day around them with incident. I think it takes time introducing a dog to a flock, our dog loves to hunt so it took awhile for her to learn she is not supposed to kill the chickens.


----------



## rebelpugs1957

I've had this "Handle" for many, many years now. I used to have and breed pugs, but when my last girl, the apple of my eye, passed away, I knew I couldn't have another one. They too got along great with my chickens.


----------



## cogburn

Floyd Great Pyrenees pup.. He's really good with them and he turns em around when they get too far from the house.


----------



## kaufranc

Floyd is one handsome pup!


----------



## cogburn

Thanks.. He's really smart, but still a young puppy, he got a whole roll of paper towels (my fault) it looked like it snowed yesterday.. Lol.. He's gonna be a goodun.


----------



## geminicowgirl

In my house we have 3 dogs a mini jack russel ( actually has an acute case of dwarfism) and she ignores the chickens but is one hell of a rat/mouse killer. The 2nd dog is a great Pyrenees and he was born and raised in the downtown core but has been a farm dig for just 4 months and only had my chickens for about 8 weeks now and he is amazing at guarding them. It amazes me how instincts kick in but the 3rd dog is a pain in the arse. She is a French bull dog crossed with a jack russel and she is a holy terror. She isn't malicious with her intent but she can't resist chasing them the minute you turn your back. I swear she just likes to see them scatter. She is super fast and could quite easily catch them but loses interst quickly. I could really live without that pup, she is my roommates dog lol


----------



## Energyvet

Sorry you have to put up with that. :-(. Rat terriers are generally OCD and French bulls are stubborn. So you have a stubborn OCD! Not fun at all. Watch or watch some Cesar Milan - the dog whisperer with your roomie. He is amazing! Might make a huge difference to educate the owner.


----------



## kimberley

my chihuaha likes to pick on them. she doesnt harm them. shes been pecked too many times. she does like to run thru them when they bunch up but shes smart enough to keep running when she does it. my cats love them and they love the cats. cats spend alot of time with them.


----------



## kg_cg_good

I have 3 dogs, and only allow 1 to roam with me...the other 2 has to be on a chain..I have one that will run off...and the other that will chase the chickens..grrrrrr... Sabrina is my ol'girl..she is approx. 15 years old..she is a mixed breed and I know she has papillon in her...she walks to the barn with me frequently to check eggs or just to check on all the "kids". The chickens are not afraid of her, she can walk right up to them and they are fine. Now we just saved a turkey and the turkey is not fond of dogs from what I hear...so I cut back on taking her out with me as much the last couple of days...now the other 2...if they get loose...ummm...well maybe meeting Mr. Big Tommy Red will be a hard lesson for them! LOL ... here is a picture of my ol'girl Sabrina....


----------



## Roslyn

My Satchel Pug loves peeps and has spent countless hours sitting and watching them over the years. However some chickens have treated him poorly and he has been chased across the yard and pecked on his little Pug head more than once. So he now gives all chickens a wide berth.

Jake is my Blue Heeler and he would spend his days herding the roosters back and forth and scattering the hens for his own amusement if I let him. He was brought up as a pup with 48 peeps and after a lot of hair pulling and more patience than I will ever get back he is now a good chicken dog. He takes his cues from the hens and when they raise up the alarms he is out the door, checking the sky and running the perimeter for predators. 

It is tough with dogs, chickens are basically wind up feathered dog toys and they just can't help themselves.


----------



## Roslyn

However, Jake is an invaluable help when the roosters start up. I open the door, point and say "Stop the roosters!" and he is off and putting himself inbetween them until they back off and walk away from the fight. If they don't he will chase one away and then turn and wait for the other to back down. If the rooster turns on him, he flattens them with his paw and holds them down. 

He's an unbelievably smart dog. Scary smart.


----------



## jeffreylee

my 2 chocolate labs were there when they wer chicks rhode islands and australorps 12 of them.. and they play together in same big pen


----------



## ChickensSayMoo

I use to have a border collie x lab that was fabulous with a friends chickens
Never hurt them in anyway; and brilliant at quickly rounding them all up for the night, if there was a storm approaching etc. (they lived on 8 acres) 
We didnt teach her to...she just knew what to do 

We now have a black & white papillion, who loves our chickens....from a safe distance that is! Only took one peck on the nose for her to realize that she needs to admire them from a distance ... she loves to watch them and sniff them from the safety of her side of the chook fence.


----------



## bunnylady1962

I have a 18 lb yorkie named winston and a yorkie dashaund cross named lucky penny. they treat our chickens quail and bunnies as part of the pack! And they keep mice and rats populations down


----------



## Mamachickof14

We have a Chocolate lab , Patsy and our man cat Manly...Patsy is learning to be nice after scolding her. She never has hurt one...I think she is trying to herd them?? My Manly doesn't care to even go out?? Jen


----------



## Mamachickof14

cogburn said:


> Floyd Great Pyrenees pup.. He's really good with them and he turns em around when they get too far from the house.


 cogburn...He has really grown! Remember pics of when he was little. Beautiful! Jen


----------



## Mamachickof14

jeffreylee said:


> my 2 chocolate labs were there when they wer chicks rhode islands and australorps 12 of them.. and they play together in same big pen


 I have a chocolate lab...would love to see pics of yours! Jen


----------



## kitz

I have a golden retriever and lab mix named Lola and three cats named Turd, Bella, and Guy and 17 chickens.They all get along great. Lola is always begging for a egg.


----------

